# Tunnel /Tesco enquiry



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Has any one used Tesco points /voucher for a relative or friend to use eurotunnel.

Dave p


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

We tried it last year for friends who were travelling with us in their M/H.

Tesco hoofed the idea into touch but we got round it by putting their booking in Sue's name and she theoretically was in their M/H at check-in. In practice, as long as the number plate recognition tallied with the booking, there was no check against booking name and passengers.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry, can't be done. At least that was what I was told when I called them.

Denise


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i used some off my sisters vouchers for a trip to ireland she exchanged the travel vouchers & no-one asked for a name at the stage [just the voucher no's] when we booked


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

We used ours last night to buy 2 tickets and MH with StennaLine to Ireland, Stranraer/Belfast

It cant be done online and you have to exchange your Tesco tickets for actual vouchers with Stenna written on them, then post them to the company once your are booked.

You buy your tickets over the phone and they send them to your address

The down side is they charged us £10 admin charge then because we could'nt buy online they greedily took another £20 for doing the deal over the phone, because we could'nt buy economy, they dont do economy over the phone......beware

Norrie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

b2tus said:


> We tried it last year for friends who were travelling with us in their M/H.
> 
> Tesco hoofed the idea into touch but we got round it by putting their booking in Sue's name and she theoretically was in their M/H at check-in. In practice, as long as the number plate recognition tallied with the booking, there was no check against booking name and passengers.


That is what I thought. It will be son on law and daughter. No one has asked for my name at check in.
I just wondered if the border checking bods had the booking info and names of passengers on a list to check against vehicle registration.

Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

I had a booking that I did not need and another member on here bought it from me. I simply changed the reg number on the booking first. There were no issues.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> That is what I thought. It will be son on law and daughter. No one has asked for my name at check in.


Just make sure they don't alter the booking. I changed ours for 2 days earlier. This cost £14 which I paid for when I did the change, over the phone. The original booking had been done using Tesco vouchers.

When we got to the tunnel check-in the numberplate was recognised. I was "greeted" by name as usual on the pad that you press to collect your windscreen hanger and asked to put in my credit card to confirm my booking. No money was taken. The same thing- ie put in my credit card- happened in France on our return, even though that was the same time and date as booked.

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks, the registration number is the same as it is our MH.

I forgot about the credit card bit on checking in.

Borrow mh fine...... CC no chance

Dave p


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

not been asked for credit card on voucher booking,even though dog was paid seperately off voucher.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

From eurotunnel self check in instructions:
•If you have used any other method of payment, or have booked through *a travel agent, a tour operator or via a corporate account, simply key-in the eight digit booking reference number* and follow the instructions displayed on the touch screen to obtain your hanger.

So Pay the full amount of travel by Tesco Voucher. :wink:

I had £1 to pay towards our trip, cant remember which card I used.  :lol: :lol: 
Probably Tesco for the 1 point.

dave p


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We used a friends tokens to get initial vouchers and then put them into Tunnel crossing, we explained to operator that they were a birthday gift and had no idea it would be a problem. They let us do it. They stopped alot of it because of the huge amount of sales on Ebay. 

Friends have used our crossing before now, just said I had no idea what our reg was and MH was in storage, so just had to go through machine and put our number in ourselves instead of recognition system. Or you can change reg instead as you could have changed your van in the mean time. 

Mandy


----------

